# Subtank mini rda issue



## Barak (30/5/15)

So for some reason the rda deck on my subtank mini does not want to screw in to the base. It just keeps turning. If i push in the connector pin at the bottom while screwing it in, it catches and you can fasten it, but as soon as i let go it just keeps turning round and round again. 

I am pretty bummed about this since the whole reason why I bought the mini was to start building and now i cant. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (30/5/15)

Could the thread on the rba base be damaged ? 

Does it do the same thing with the occ coils


----------



## Barak (30/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Could the thread on the rba base be damaged ?
> 
> Does it do the same thing with the occ coils


OCC coil is fine. I have tried to read up a bit about it and all i could fine is that the rba section is a bit shorter than the OCC coil. Which leads me to believe the pin might have a problem. Going to try my friends deck tomorrow to see if it is a problem with the deck or a problem with the base. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (30/5/15)

Check the threads and see that it's not stripped ?

I've checked now and mine tighten all the way down and don't spin at all


----------



## Keyaam (30/5/15)

I think you should return it. Its the first time i hear of this issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak (30/5/15)

Keyaam said:


> I think you should return it. Its the first time i hear of this issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bought it second hand. So will contact the guy and asks if he had the same issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtgrey (31/5/15)

Tighten the rda base . The pice that screw into the base of the subtank tank . Make sure that it is tight . You can put something thru the holes and tighten it good . Then your problem will be solved @Barak


----------



## Barak (31/5/15)

jtgrey said:


> Tighten the rda base . The pice that screw into the base of the subtank tank . Make sure that it is tight . You can put something thru the holes and tighten it good . Then your problem will be solved @Barak


Its the piece that screws into the base that doesn't want to tighten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak (2/6/15)

Tried my friends rba deck this morning and that one works fine. I am glad it is only a issue with the deck and not the base. Guess i will have to buy a new one.


----------

